# Suggest a DDWRT wifi router



## user28 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi friends,

Need some guidance. I am currently using TP-Link W8968 ADSL Modem wifi router with ACT fibrenet. The main problem for me is low wifi range. Within the same room where the router is located, no problems at all. But if I walk away upto some 20 feet, signal is very low and poor and most of the time it disconnects though not every time. This problem also attributes as the wifi signal has to cross 3 concrete walls and 1 wooden wall to wall cupboard to reach me in the other corner of the house.

To solve this problem I attempted by attaching generic 18dBi antennas i brought and attached it to the router as this has detachable antennas. Problem is not completely solved but the frequent disconnects has decreased but not fully. Still the range is poor and there are wifi disconnects. I tried every channel and the problem is the same in every channel. The transmit strength is already at 100%.

Though this is a Broadcom based router, there is no support for any of the open firmware for this router as this is also an ADSL modem.

I heard that DDWRT open source firmware allows us to increase the transmit power of the antenna and wanted to try that. 
Now comes another problem. Which DDWRT supported router to take? My idea is also to use the generic anntennas i brought along with the router as i definitely plan to increase the transmit power beyond 100% to solve the wifi range and increase the coverage. 

My budget for the wifi router is upto 2K. Ready to increase a bit (but not too much) if all this effort is really worth.
Yes there is also an option of using the range extenders but there is no feasible power plug points to use in the location as all are occupied. I have also thought of Powerline adapters but they are too expensive for me.


can anybody guide me through this and also share their experiences with DDWRT?


----------



## user28 (Oct 29, 2016)

3 days... no suggestions...  

All i need is a wifi router with detachable antennas and DDWRT or any open firmware support.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 29, 2016)

Get Mi Router 3 from Gearbest 
2k extreme coverage + AC Wifi

You can bridge or repeat from W8968

You don't need Ddwrt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user28 (Nov 6, 2016)

what are my options if not the Mi router?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2016)

KumarPradeep said:


> The Asus RT-AC5300 is the mothership of wireless routers. While the AC88U is slightly beefier when it comes to technical specifications, when it comes to wireless connectivity, the AC5300 wins every time.



His budget is ₹ 2K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2016)

I doubt ddwrt will be of much help if using 18dbi antennas didn't.


----------



## user28 (Nov 29, 2016)

Since the DDWRT router is not available as per requirements, the only option I now is to use Range Extenders. Guys suggest me the best option.

I use my primary wifi router with the following settings
 1) SSID is hidden and password protected
 2) No DHCP
 3) Static IP address
 4) MAC filtering. I add only the devices I use and add them to the Allow section of the MAC filter.


So which way I go now? 
Wifi range extender or Powerline range extender (a cheaper configuration if exist)

So will a range extender really work in these restrictions?

If yes, what changes do i need to make in the primary router?

Can you guys please give me some models and approx cost of models for both wifi and powerline range extenders?


----------



## user28 (Dec 4, 2016)

Still waiting for any suggestions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2016)

wifi range extenders are available in budget range,just type repeater or extender on flipkart & amazon India.Read some 10-15 good descriptive reviews.Powerline range extenders are rare & costlier(not to mention you need to buy 2 of them to make it work).

How to improve Wi-Fi in the home: Wi-Fi extenders vs Powerline adapters - How-To - PC Adviso

TP-LINK AC750 Dual Band Wi-Fi Range Extender (RE200) - Buy TP-LINK AC750 Dual Band Wi-Fi Range Extender (RE200) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
Currently this is the best seller in its category on Amazon international site:
Amazon.com: TP-Link AC750 Dual Band Wi-Fi Range Extender (RE200): Computers &amp; Accessorie


----------



## gcbeldar (Dec 29, 2016)

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - Buy TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

Use it as repeater


----------

